# Poulan 245A



## rallen (Jul 1, 2006)

I need a muffler for a Poulan 245A, this is a good old saw and they don't stock parts for it any more. Can anyone tell me of a source for such a part.

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Craftsman are Poulans, just find a lookalike and go to sears.com


----------



## rallen (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answer, I will do that.


----------

